# Optoma h181x Vs NEC NP-V300W Vs EPSON EH-TW570



## john322 (Jul 14, 2016)

hi
which one is better for home theater and gaming?


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh boy... that's a tough question. Have you researched these on any of the professional projector review sites?


----------

